# 65 GTO Bucket Seat Question



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

My buddy bought a set of 65 GTO bucket seats. He told me after doing some research on them, that they are different from other GM bucket seats in the frames and springs. I thought ALL GM A body bucket seats were interchangeable year to year. Does anyone know what the story is on this?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Steve,

Looking at OPGI’s website for 65 GTO the list the seat back assembly as “ *Seat Spring, 1962-65 GM A Body, Bucket, Back”*

while the seat bottom is listed as specific to the GTO:

*Seat Spring, 1964-65 GTO/1962-65 Lemans/Tempest, Bucket, Bottom/Side*











The 65 Chevelle seat bottom listing states “64-65 GM A Body”









Comparing the seat bottom pictures you can see that the side bolsters come up on the GTO whereas the Chevelle “A” Body they do not.

I’d say the backs are interchangeable but the bottoms are not. Not scientific or firsthand knowledge from experience, just a bit of process of elimination...


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi Steve,
> 
> Looking at OPGI’s website for 65 GTO the list the seat back assembly as “ *Seat Spring, 1962-65 GM A Body, Bucket, Back”*
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, that is good to know. I will forward the info to my friend.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

there has been alot of corvair bucket seats labeled as a body for sale forever
they are very similar but different dimentions than the a body ,,,,
seat tracks are a clue also and its footprint

got any pictures of your original seat covers??

Scott t


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> there has been alot of corvair bucket seats labeled as a body for sale forever
> they are very similar but different dimentions than the a body ,,,,
> seat tracks are a clue also and its footprint
> 
> ...


The seats in question are my buddy's. He has a 65 Chevelle and he bought a set of 65 GTO buckets, thinking they were the same as his Chevelle's. He asked me if I knew the difference and I told him I thought ALL GM A body buckets were interchangeable, depending on the year of manufacture. As Bob showed from the OPGI catalog, it looks like the frames and seat back are all interchangeable, the only difference being the bolsters on the bottoms of the seats, looks like the GTO seats rise up on both sides, while the Chevelle seat bottoms are more or less flat.


----------

